# Problems????



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Didn't know where else to put this.
Any way since late wednseday I've been having trouble here on Hobbytalk, when ever I click on something it's taking longer than usual and sometimes the page will NOT scroll and if I go to click on something the cursor will not change to the thumbnail.
Anyone else having similar problems or am I the only one???


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

same here and I get bad script errors I think it as to do with the ad on the right having to load before the page displays properly


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There were threads about this a week or two back. I use add blockers and have 1) no ads and 2) no problems. That seemed to be the consensus last time


----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

It's a looooooong running script problem.....

see here....... Dang it started doing it in Chrome now....I'll try Firefox........


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=397245


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I use ad block...but the past few days this site has been running extremely S-L-O-W
Denis


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

long running script ... not an error... 

I have adfender (ad blocker) and it still making it a long wait..
after selecting a new post I than press the refresh/break to stop the long running script. its a pain... but a way round the long wait.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I use chrome and have and have had no problems so IDK


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I just downloaded Firefox...problem is gone.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I have about had with this site. I should not have to keep changing settings on *MY *computer because of the adds, long running scripts, etc. on this site. I can't open anything now without the "Hobbytalk is not responding due to a long running script" message at the bottom. This stuff just keeps getting worse all the time here. I don't have that problem at any other website. Starship Modeler, for example, loads and navigates instantly. I think I'll just stay there from now on and just dump Hobbytalk.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I had the long running script message in IE, abort the script but then if I clicked on anything it would error and ask to force close or force a recovery then back to the long running script. No problem accessing it with Chrome though.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Lately add block runs for a day or so before a little box pops up telling me that add block has reached its limit for the day and the past couple of days it's like I have no add block on my laptop but the add are not popping up.
I though we had a 'super' moderator who was going to do something about these adds.
And I too am getting sick and tired of all this crap that serves no purpose other than to annoy us all.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Haven't had any problems with the scripts myself, but about every three or four months I get a redirect to a "404 Error" page. Hard to get onto site when that occurs. Lasts about a week or two, then it goes back to 'normal'.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

i wonder why some people (me) have zero issues and some have a lot. Perhaps the OS people use is a factor?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with long running script problem- this is the only sight I have a problem with - gets to the point I just get off sight and go to one of the other hobby forums.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ads don't do a damn bit of good of you drive off most of the people from your site.

Just an obervation; this is nothing that compelling on this site to keep people here if they continually have issues accessing the forums.

Andy.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've also noticed that when I log out it's lickity split with no drawn out wait.
It's almost like the site doesn't want me here. Very, very bad way to operate a forum site.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

irishtrek,
I am having similar problems with this site, I hope they can get it fixed but until they do there are other places to look at scale models.


Agentsmith


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

At least I know I can saver 48,000 pennies with State Farm or go to the Netherlands on a cruise ship, or get Home Control 4, "Smart Homes for Smart People"!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm using the latest version of Firefox with Windows 7 on an HP PC. No problems at all with this site.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I got booted off the forum trying to post! 

*"HP Scale non-disruptively with HP StoreVirtual Storage"!*

and

*"LiPo Batteries for RC from MaxAmps.com"!!*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Chrome on Windows 7 works fine and has always worked. Since I use Chrome's adblockers I don't see any ads here or anywhere else, like Facebook.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I use Firefox as my browser and the adblock must be doing its job. I'm not having any trouble with annoying ads. If that changes any time soon, I'll post and let you know.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

*Century 21 Bolder, Faster, Smarter!*

and 

*Car Donate
SuperGreenAdvice.com/VehicleDonation*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't get the ads, By the way robiwon, Thanks for keeping me in the loop :thumbsup:...Like I said ,no ads, but a 20 to 30 second delay every time I click on anything, and like others here have said...it's only on this site, no problems over at the Clubhouse or any other site.
It really does ...SUCK!
Can someone in admin please look into this?
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not getting ads but logging onto this site and scrolling down the pages is painfully slow. It's taken me about 20 mins to go to 2 pages. I keep getting this error.................



*A script on this page is causing IE to run slowly.*



Since the new owners have taken over this site's got progressively worse. Really annoying.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I have noticed that every once in a while, I'll get the message that the website is not found but upon refreshing the screen or reloading the page from the bookmark, I have no problem getting to the site.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> Since the new owners have taken over this site's got progressively worse. Really annoying.


*HEY, YOU GUYS OUT THERE????

HELLO????????

(crickets....................)*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Why not message someone instead of just posting here?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Eh, it's been done before by others. Still no changes made. Just keeps getting worse.


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

Who can we message?????


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

98Ron said:


> Who can we message?????


maybe at the bottom where it says "Contact Us" ?


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

SUNGOD said:


> I'm not getting ads but logging onto this site and scrolling down the pages is painfully slow. It's taken me about 20 mins to go to 2 pages. I keep getting this error.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting the same thing over the last week. As I am pretty new here I thought the whole overloaded with adds was your norm. Hope it stops. 

Rob


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

It seems to be getting worse, every time I get on the internet a small box for Avast pops up in the lower right hand corner of my screen and today after I had gone to the HT home page while it was still down loading and when I clicked on the x on the box it did not go away like it usually does. Once the HT page had finished that's when the box went bye, bye. Grrrrrr......


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> maybe at the bottom where it says "Contact Us" ?


OK...I just sent the following to the 'Webmaster'

Have you seen this thread http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4567089#post4567089

This site has become slower and slower to navigate and is getting to the point of some members just avoiding HobbyTalk altogether...I don't know what the problem is, some are saying the Adverts, ??? Can you confirm that someone is working on this issue?
Thanks,
Denis
Let's see what happens
Denis


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

EVERY STEP YOU DO ON HERE HAS AT LEAST A 30 SECOND DELAY YOU CLICK, WAIT YOU WAIT & WAIT THEN YOU CAN SCROLL DOWN THE PAGE you can only see the top of.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=397429


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

bert model maker said:


> EVERY STEP YOU DO ON HERE HAS AT LEAST A 30 SECOND DELAY YOU CLICK, WAIT YOU WAIT & WAIT THEN YOU CAN SCROLL DOWN THE PAGE you can only see the top of.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=397429


apparently only for some people. I have never had a problem here. Not sure why it effects some people and not others.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I'm one of the effected been here for over 6 years and this only started happening over the past few months...installing ad block helped for a while but now, for me and obviously others , it is running slower than ever...Why not you? Who knows, consider yourself lucky! But nothing has changed on my end that would or should cause this...So that's what I'd like to see as the focus of this thread...Getting this issue dealt with...
Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah but there are/were at least 4 threads about exactly the same thing, which is overkill. Actually contacting someone is a good idea. Otherwise its just beating a dead horse.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I tried the 'Contact us' and left the message that I copied in Red in the above post, I guess now I just wait for a response ...until then I'm off to the Clubhouse and MC :wave:
Denis


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Yeah but there are/were at least 4 threads about exactly the same thing, which is overkill.


And that was atleast 3, maybe 4 months ago due to people not looking for other threads on the same subject and now we have 2 more here under the models section.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

And nothing was done about the issues when PM's were sent 4 months ago. Maybe when Hobbytalk is nothing but complaint threads about how badly the site is being managed they will finally *do something *about it instead of just ignoring us.

It's great that some are not being effected by these script errors. Why is that? Who knows? Is this a conspiracy to get all of us to run the same add blocking programs? It just really sucks that before I can view a page, post a reply, send a PM, click on a link, I have to wait and click the "do you want to stop running scripts" box that pops up *every single time.*


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

I just switched to Google Chrome, and now everything is fast again. Guess it was time to update.

Rob


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Chrome works for me. Been using it for a few years. The built in ad blockers etc. work very well, even on Facebook.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It's weird! I'm running the Free Adblock software, and it has a limit of 200 blocks per day before it quits, and it seems like sites like this sense that and bombard it until it reaches it's limit. I just start it fresh and come to HobbyTalk, and almost immediately, it's telling me I've exceeded the 200 blocks a day limit....

Larry


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I use the ad blocker that's an ad on for Firefox, I've had no problems and no limits.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I run Firefox and the site runs like *crap.*


----------

